# Siamese twins walk into an airport bar...



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

...and one of them says to the bartender, "Don't mind us; we're joined at the hip. I'm John, he's Jim. Two beers please."

The bartender, feeling slightly awkward, tries to make polite conversation while pouring the beers. "So, where are you boys heading off to?"

"We're off to England!," says John. "We go to England every year. We rent a car and drive for miles. Don't we, Jim?" Jim agrees.

"Ah, England!" says the bartender. "It's a wonderful country... the history, the beer, the culture..."

"Nah, we don't like that British crap," says John. "Hamburgers and American beer, that's us, right Jim? And we can't stand the English - they're so arrogant and rude."

"So why keep going to England?" asks the bartender.

"It's the only chance Jim gets to drive."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Brilliant! :lol:


----------

